

Web Security Tool from GNUCitizen - safij
http://www.websecurify.com/

======
crpatino
You are so in love with your project, that you never bother to tell what your
product does.

There is no obvious way to tell if this product is useful for me in the
landing. Blog is no better... polluted with the progress of your project.
Assembling pieces from here and there, I kind of get that this is some sort of
security oriented testing framework, did I get it right?

And why in hell did you steal GNU's name?

------
noginn
Looks like a great tool, hopefully the ease of use will allow more people to
test their own software and bring some awareness to the often forgotten
vulnerabilities.

------
truebosko
Look forward to playing with this, but honestly your intro image is a bit
confusing. Had my eyes going everywhere with the needless pictures of layered
windows.

